# كيفية حساب المواد لخلطة صابون زيت زيتون



## nightwhisper (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارغب في معرفة طريقة حساب مواد لخلطة صابون زيت الزيتون وهل هناك قاعدة ثابتة ام لا ؟
سمعت ان النسبة هي 1 الى 3 هل هي صحيحة ؟
احتاج الى صناعة خلطة صابون مجموع المواد فيها 10 كيلو غرام 
فكيف احسب كمية الزيت وكمية الماء وكمية هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ولا ارغب باضافة ملح 
وهل هنالك فرق في طريقة الحساب اذا كانت طريقة الصنع على البارد او على الساخن 
وكيف اتحكم بدرجة الحرارة اثناء الصناعة على الساخن؟
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## غنيم جروب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم ارزقنا بمن يجيب الاجابة الصحيحة


----------



## shadisawalha (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جرب الرابط التالي
http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp


----------



## محمد العدوى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

طريقة عمل الصابون القطع بافضل المكونات والمقادير وهى بعد تجارب كثيرة وهى5ك زيت+نص ك دهن حيوانى+نص ك سمن نباتى +1ك دقيق +1ك اسبتاج+2.80 لتر ماء +2ملعقة الفونيا +2ملعقة ملح طعام +ربع ك عسل اسود ودة لعمل صابون مطبخ لون غامق شوية وهو المطلوب فى السوق +1 صودا
الطريقة
نسخن الزيت والدهن والسمن معا ثم نضيف الالفونيا حتى تذوب فى الخليط
نضيف الدقيق والاسبتاج والملح والعسل
يتم الخلط ويكون الحركة فى اتجاة واحد حتى لا يتم عمل فراغات هواء فى الصابون 
بعد تمام التجانس نضيف محلول الصودا ببطء حتى يتما سك الخليط اى بعد 10دقائق او ربع ساعة ثم نصب الخليط فى القوالب المعدة لذلك ونتركة 3ايام فى مكان دافىء حتى يتصلب 
مع ملاحظة دهن القوالب بزيت البرافين حتى لا تلتصق او وضع كيس بلاستك او ورق ذبدة
لا تنسونا بالدعاء
اذا تم الحصول على اى نتائج الرجاء التواصل حتى تعمل المنفعة
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمد العدوى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

حتى لاتسأل اضافة السمن النباتى علشان بة مواد حافظة ومانعة للتعفن والتزنخ الالفونيا للصلابة واضافة نكهة طيبة على النفس ومريحة العسل لاعطاء اللون الغامق لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------

